

The Final ES2015 (ES6) Draft - kolodny
http://wiki.ecmascript.org/doku.php?id=harmony:specification_drafts#final_draft

======
sago
It is so good to see ES moving again, after a decade in the wilderness. EC5
wasn't an aberration, and there are lots of productivity improvements in this
and coming in ES7. A big thankyou and congratulations to the people who worked
so hard on this. The work of a standardisation committees is often a thankless
task.

On a slightly churlish note, the typography / graphic design of the
standardisation document is absolutely horrid. From the color choices, to the
(many) fonts, to the early 90s type treatment to the fake laid paper texture
on the cover to inconsistent spacing inside. _Shiver_. Okay, superficial, but
only slightly so. I genuinely think that type and book design is important for
communication.

~~~
bzbarsky
The right answer to the typography question is probably to just use the HTML
version at
[http://people.mozilla.org/~jorendorff/es6-draft.html](http://people.mozilla.org/~jorendorff/es6-draft.html)
for all practical purposes.

------
VeejayRampay
If someone in the know could give me a rough estimate of "When can I expect to
be using ES6 to develop applications (at least for modern browsers)?", that'd
be nice.

And I'm not talking Babel or any other tools like that, I'm talking straight
up ES6.

~~~
tragic
A good while yet, I'd expect; a lot depends on Windows 10 uptake. The browser-
formerly-known-as-IE is currently running ahead of Chrome and FF on ES6
implementation, but if everyone sticks with Win7 for the next half decade it
won't amount to much.

But seriously: use Babel.

~~~
Touche
> But seriously: use Babel.

Ugh, I find this to be excruciating. So you read about some new cool
technology on HTML5Rocks and you want to play around with it. You have to:

* npm init

* npm install babel --save

* npm install browserify/webpack/greatest-thing-ever-of-the-week --save

* npm install gulp/grunt/broccoli/other-task-runner --save

* vi (gulp/grunt/broc/other)file.js

* Write some code to build your application.

* vi myapp.js (write some code to do your thing)

* > (gulp/grunt/broc) build

* Write an html file that includes your bundled es5.

* Open it in the browser. Yay! Cool I can debug now... wait a second I made a mistake.

* vi myapp.js and fix mistake.

* > (gulp/grunt/broc) build

* Oops I made another mistake. Better set up a watch-mode so I don't have to keep running build.

* npm install some-watch-thing --save

* vi (gulp/grunt/broc/other)file.js

* Add your watch code

* > (gulp/grunt/broc) watch

* Yay I can finally just fucking code now.

~~~
ajacksified
So, one more step than normal if you want to use npm dependencies in the
browser, which is what you described.

If you're just playing with code, here's a simpler workflow:

* npm install babel

* write file.js

* run `babel-node file.js`

Similar to your example, the only extra step here is installing babel. If it's
excruciating, install it globally and save yourself forever.

~~~
untog
Even better, just npm install -g babel once on any machine you use. Then it's
ready for any and every .js file.

~~~
cholantesh
Ours is a .NET shop and we don't have plans to update to VS2015 in the near
future. Does this workflow suggest that, in order to take advantage of Babel,
we will have to install npm on all our dev machines and servers?

~~~
Touche
dev machines yes.

------
sirsuki
The _Final_ ES1015 (ES6) _Draft_

Am I the only one noticing the oxymoron there?

~~~
coldtea
No. "Final Draft" is a very standard term in books/scripts/standards/legal
docuemnts/etc (actually there's even a scriptwriting app bearing that name).

It's the final draft as in "the last in the series of draft revisions",
meaning than after that the actual standard document is going to be voted /
published -- at worse with very minor last minute corrections.

~~~
bsimpson
And not long after this went up, the ECMA approved ES2015.

~~~
coldtea
And there was much rejoicing...

